# Anyone know where I can get Official Snowstorm Totals



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Im trying to see if anyone knows where I can find official storm totals for the Dec. 19th 2009 from NWS. 
Thanks


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Did you try over on Weather Underground?

NOAA has the unofficial storm totals for your area here, I found that by just searching on the words "storm totals" on the NOAA website.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nevermind.


----------

